# Putting a pig to bed



## RIRs (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok well I just got a 200lb boar from my friend and I need to castrate him but I want to put him to sleep. What drug can I use to put him down and were can I get it. I called around to farm vets and they said atleast 100$ or even more just to come out and inject the pig. What can I use?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd forget the castration with a boar that big.  It will be far too stressful for him.  Boars have much larger testicles for their body size than most other farm animals, and it's very hard on them to be castrated at that size.  I really can't see much advantage in it, since he will lose a lot of weight, and the chance he might die would be quite high.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 16, 2011)

You won't be able to get any drugs that put animals to sleep. Vets can't legally sell or give you any. They have to administer it.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 17, 2011)

Has he been mixing with gilts at the previous owners or do you have any gilts near to him as this will increase the chance of tainted fat. At 200 lb you might well get away without the fat being tainted and if it was me I would send him straight away for bacon and sausage. 
I wouldn't agree to castrating a pig at this maturity as its a very high risk of death and a total trauma for the pig and probably you.
Good luck Tony and fill that freezer up


----------



## RIRs (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes he is by my two gilts that are pregnant. The other problem there is no butcher shops around and i do all the butchering bymyself at the house.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 17, 2011)

I read somewhere that if you more or less castrate them really fast immediately after they have been dispatched, that there won't be boar taint.  It doesn't make much sense to me, and I haven't a clue whether or not it holds water, but just thought I would throw that out there in case someone else had imput on the subject.

ETA: I have also heard that if you soak the meat in milk (we were on the subject of goat milk but I am sure any fresh milk will work... not sure about store milk) that it will take out the boar taste.  Again... just heresay... not sure if it works.


----------

